# Is it just me?



## troubleenuf (Oct 27, 2009)

This was sent to me today... I will refrain from any comment other than to say if I tested students dressed like this PLEASE just shoot me!  So is this just me or what?

http://valleycitytkd-fitness.spaces.live.com/


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2009)

That is sad that is all I can say.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't find any prose about the grading, perhaps it's a guest from a different style just presenting the belts? Are there any facts about this anywhere?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

I frankly don't care if he showed up dressed in overalls and work boots if he is a good teacher.

Also, if this is TKD, which is Korean, he could have showed up like this too.

But then what do I know, I'm a Traditional CMA guy and we don't have uniforms... Hell we don't even have colored belts for rank.


----------



## troubleenuf (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope, the guys name is Jerry Jensen... he is an instructor associated with the IBBF.  And yes they teach TKD but their system has went the way of you pay you pass.  This was sent to me because I knew the guy.... its a shame he used to be a serious practitioner.  Obviously not anymore.  The head of this organization advertises 15th Degree Black Belt... (he adds all of his ranks together).




Tez3 said:


> I can't find any prose about the grading, perhaps it's a guest from a different style just presenting the belts? Are there any facts about this anywhere?


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 27, 2009)

That outfit looks like it belongs with a silk cravat and a brandy snifter.


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm...not sure if I see a huge problem with the guy.

He is not wearing a uniform that is is tight/sexualized, or visibly dirty. I don't see him interacting with the children in a way that wasn't professional or age-appropriate.

He teaches with the park district, which charges $27/month for kids and $32/month for adults.   

Hardly seems like the money grubbing type unless I'm missing something.

http://www.wfparks.org/149879 WF LRFall Winter.pdf


----------



## troubleenuf (Oct 27, 2009)

It has nothing to do with money grubbing... it has more to do with making yourself look like a clown instead of a Master Instructor.  




Carol Kaur said:


> Hmm...not sure if I see a huge problem with the guy.
> 
> He is not wearing a uniform that is is tight/sexualized, or visibly dirty. I don't see him interacting with the children in a way that wasn't professional or age-appropriate.
> 
> ...


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL, I dind't realize what he was wearing (I was amazed at the the length of the belts on them kids....)

But since I lost my innocence:


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 28, 2009)

What is that staff thingie in the picture? Must be some holy relic or something.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

If what is taught works and he's not charging a fortune I can't see a problem, it might be it means a lot to the kids, who knows, we don't! I don't think we are here to criticise the way others dress, it seems a trivial thing.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

ether he is the new Hugh Hefner of TKD or he works part time at Panda express take out.


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL, or he went to Korea to have a special awards Dobock made and he ended up with the equivalent of John Trapper's pin stripe suit from MASH 

(and I have no blessed idea what the staff thing is, I find it weird....)


----------



## cmassman (Oct 28, 2009)

Come on guys those look like comfortable jammies.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2009)

The kids look like they are learning respect and show good spirit. That works for me.

Dave O.

p.s. that pic with folks bowing to the staff etc. Now thats some serious scary stuff. The Guru cults of the past coming back to haunt us.

And of course for the adult crowd. Is she bowing to his staff?


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 28, 2009)

dortiz said:


> p.s. that pic with folks bowing to the staff etc. Now thats some serious scary stuff. The Guru cults of the past coming back to haunt us.
> 
> And of course for the adult crowd. Is she bowing to his staff?


 
Nope, she's kneeling in front of it.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

This TKD forum ... I'm smelling something here ... won't put my finger on it ... smells like ... like ... another site.

It is my understanding ( I could be wrong ) that Koreans dress nicely for tests, sometimes not even in a uniform, rather a more formal traditional type of clothing or a suit and tie.  Master Corona has dressed in something quite less ... uh ... decorative, but not a dobuk as the rest of the class were wearing.

So this is this guy's style. I bet he wears flashy ties, too. So what?

I'm with Carol.  And I promise that if I ever meet any one of you I will not poke fun at any facial mole, scar, disfigurement, weird tattoo, odd piercing, bad taste in clothing or booger hanging out your nose.

I'm out.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

The belts our kids get are long too, we can't afford to buy different sizes, we don't charge much for gradings so we buy a size that fits most people, the kids can always take them off or wrap them around three times. It's not that important. The clothes the chap was wearing aren't my taste either but then a lot of things aren't and I don't think my taste is shared by a lot of others, it's really unimportant in my opinion. Shesulsa has hit the point exactly, this thread is quite mean spirited really. I bet those who graded don't care and it's they who are important, so congrats to them and well done.


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

dortiz said:


> The kids look like they are learning respect and show good spirit. That works for me.
> 
> Dave O.
> 
> ...




I was told - I did not did that image up - that that is a master's ceremony of the ATA. I don't know...but the silk robes and the patches are pretty. The staff thing....I was hoping somebody here would know.


But seriously folks, it's about time for a few people to lighten up a bit. Seems to me the last year or 2 the interaction between people has taken on a somewhat aggressive under current. it would certainly help to unwad some panties and not take oneself too serious and not seeking for offense with every statement given. 


Sooooooo, I dug this up for you (could not find Korean, sry)


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> This TKD forum ... I'm smelling something here ... won't put my finger on it ... smells like ... like ... another site.
> 
> It is my understanding ( I could be wrong ) that Koreans dress nicely for tests, sometimes not even in a uniform, rather a more formal traditional type of clothing or a suit and tie. Master Corona has dressed in something quite less ... uh ... decorative, but not a dobuk as the rest of the class were wearing.
> 
> ...


 
In a system that stresses tradition there is something to be said about a plain white dobok. Maybe it is just me. When people start to move away from that then it begin to get watered down. People start wearing tshirts and warm up suits, red , blue, black, red/black striped, US flag doboks...etc. where does it end. I don't know this person but he doen't look Korean to me and it really didn't look like a formal testing. If he wanted for it to appear professional, then start with a more formal enviroment and belts that will not put those kids eyes out the first kick they throw. Just because I practice TKD doesn't I see myself as Korean
. Maybe his outfit would affend koreans if they saw him in it. Maybe that is some type of custom that they have when they wear it.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I frankly don't care if he showed up dressed in overalls and work boots if he is a good teacher.
> 
> Also, if this is TKD, which is Korean, he could have showed up like this too.
> 
> But then what do I know, I'm a Traditional CMA guy and we don't have uniforms... Hell we don't even have colored belts for rank.


 

Really.... How many non asians have you seen wearing that? So if I took classes from some guy in germany I could wear this in Florida? Not that there is anything wrong with it...But I'm not German!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe the criticisms would have been better left unsaid tbh. 
I don't think a system that has strayed as far from traditional fighting as to do Olympic TKD really has any room to be throwing stones in glass houses. That's what it is you know, the pots calling the kettle black, best just to leave this thread alone now I think.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Maybe the criticisms would have been better left unsaid tbh.
> I don't think a system that has strayed as far from traditional fighting as to do Olympic TKD really has any room to be throwing stones in glass houses. That's what it is you know, the pots calling the kettle black, best just to leave this thread alone now I think.


 

What? Who is TBH?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Really.... How many non asians have you seen wearing that? So if I took classes from some guy in germany I could wear this in Florida? Not that there is anything wrong with it...But I'm not German!


 
I have seen several non-Asians wearing Asian stuff, I think it looks rather silly but I have not seen a whole lot of Asians wearing anything like that either, not even on the streets of China. The only place I have seen Asians wearing that would be as part of a stage show but that was not my point. My point was that I don't care if he showed up dressed in overalls and work boots if he is a good teacher. The part to focus on is "good teacher" not what he or she might be wearing. If he is a good teacher then train with him if he is not then don't. Or if you wish to judge a book by its cover that too is your prerogative

And if you so desire to wear a German outfit in Florida then go for it, personally I wouldn't but to each his own.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Sooo ... first this:



NPTKD said:


> In a system that stresses tradition there is something to be said about a plain white dobok. Maybe it is just me. When people start to move away from that then it begin to get watered down. People start wearing tshirts and warm up suits, red , blue, black, red/black striped, US flag doboks...etc. where does it end. I don't know this person but he doen't look Korean to me and it really didn't look like a formal testing. If he wanted for it to appear professional, then start with a more formal enviroment and belts that will not put those kids eyes out the first kick they throw. Just because I practice TKD doesn't I see myself as Korean
> . Maybe his outfit would affend koreans if they saw him in it. Maybe that is some type of custom that they have when they wear it.



... and then this:



NPTKD said:


> Really.... How many non asians have you seen wearing that? So if I took classes from some guy in germany I could wear this in Florida? Not that there is anything wrong with it...But I'm not German!



I think you're trying to find a reason to pick on this guy.  And I'm not impressed.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have seen several non-Asians wearing Asian stuff, I think it looks rather silly but then I have not seen a whole lot of Asians wearing anything like that either, not even on the streets of China. The only place I have seen Asians wearing that would be as part of a stage show but that was not my point. My point was that I don't care if he showed up dressed in overalls and work boots if he is a good teacher. The part to focus on is "good teacher" not what he or she might be wearing. If he is a good teacher then train with him if he is not then don't. Or if you wish to judge a book by its cover that too is your prerogative
> 
> And if you so desire to wear a German outfit in Florida then go for it, personally I wouldn't but to each his own.


  But isn't part of being a good teacher setting standards, guide lines and requiremnets? I was shown by my (Korean) grand master how to wear and care for my uniform properly. It was understood that it was part of the art. And we learned it by the standards he set for himself.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> But isn't part of being a good teacher setting standards, guide lines and requiremnets? I was shown by my (Korean) grand master how to wear and care for my uniform properly. It was understood that it was part of the art. And we learned it by the standards he set for himself.



And he's wearing a dress dobuk.  How is that not setting a standard?


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Sooo ... first this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry it you feel that way, But I'm just stressing a point that he is role model and sets an example for the rest of MA.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> And he's wearing a dress dobuk.  How is that not setting a standard?



???


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> And he's wearing a dress dobuk. How is that not setting a standard?


  So if one of those kids shows up in your class wearing what he was, you wouldn't have a problem with it?


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

I bet if you asked him wear he got it you would be surprized. And if his instructor ever had something like it.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

??????


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> So if one of those kids shows up in your class wearing what he was, you wouldn't have a problem with it?



The kids ... are the students.  They are not the teacher.  And that lesson would be a very good one for them.  And I'm hoping that instructor (likely a KJN) has the skills to express such to the student who asks, "Sir, when can I wear a dobuk like yours," which is a very typical question even of the wearer of the dobuk worn by the other black belt in the picture.


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2009)

Lesson learned:
Do a traditional martial art and if you gussy it up you may still have great program and great students but be ready to hear some criticism.

Wait, apply that to religion. Wait apply that to schools. Wait apply that to...

Just be prepared to take some criticism in the photo friendly world. 

Dave O.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The belts our kids get are long too, we can't afford to buy different sizes, we don't charge much for gradings so we buy a size that fits most people, the kids can always take them off or wrap them around three times. It's not that important. The clothes the chap was wearing aren't my taste either but then a lot of things aren't and I don't think my taste is shared by a lot of others, it's really unimportant in my opinion. Shesulsa has hit the point exactly, this thread is quite mean spirited really. I bet those who graded don't care and it's they who are important, so congrats to them and well done.


I buy belts all the time, one price for any size. If you would like I will PM you with about five different locations that you could oder them from. Or a place that sells eyes patches for kids.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> The kids ... are the students. They are not the teacher. And that lesson would be a very good one for them. And I'm hoping that instructor (likely a KJN) has the skills to express such to the student who asks, "Sir, when can I wear a dobuk like yours," which is a very typical question even of the wearer of the dobuk worn by the other black belt in the picture.


 Does the belt test come with a #2 and fried rice? LOL!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe someone should tell the guy his attitude is more important than his clothing.  Oh ... wait ....


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Last thing...... He is even wearing running shoes, COME ON! Have some fun.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Does the belt test come with a #2 and fried rice? LOL!



Did I read your profile right?  You're a 5th Dan Kukkiwon?  Would you have your students read what you just wrote about someone you don't know?  And you're trying to give ME a lesson in setting an example for other people??

Would the Kukkiwon be proud of how you're talking about someone else's clothing?  This is the AWESOME organization that is the Kukkiwon?

Is this the legacy you leave and the example you set for others on this board and in your life?

:shrug:


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Maybe someone should tell the guy his attitude is more important than his clothing. Oh ... wait ....


  My mom use to tell me things like that when I got dumped or turned down. I like you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> But isn't part of being a good teacher setting standards, guide lines and requiremnets? I was shown by my (Korean) grand master how to wear and care for my uniform properly. It was understood that it was part of the art. And we learned it by the standards he set for himself.


 
Does the uniform make the teacher?

My Korean TKD teacher (this is pre-Olympic by the way when TKD still had close in fighting, joint locks and takedowns) came in one day and taught us in street cloths because he was running late. It did not mean that we could do the same thing, we knew better. We were required to wear what was required. He still was the same teacher, he still was worthy of our respect and he still was respectful of the art and his teachers. And he is still teaching and he is even back teaching in Korea from time to time. And if I were still training TKD I would still go to him and I would not care if he came in to teach in street clothes or overalls or anything else because he was a good teacher. However admittedly generally he would not teach in anything other than the required uniform but it did not make him any less of a teacher the day he wore street clothes.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Did I read your profile right? You're a 5th Dan Kukkiwon? Would you have your students read what you just wrote about someone you don't know? And you're trying to give ME a lesson in setting an example for other people??
> 
> Would the Kukkiwon be proud of how you're talking about someone else's clothing? This is the AWESOME organization that is the Kukkiwon?
> 
> ...


  I think my student would  poke fun at me If I showed up wearing something like that.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> I buy belts all the time, one price for any size. If you would like I will PM you with about five different locations that you could oder them from. Or a place that sells eyes patches for kids.


 

Cheers but it would be expensive to order from the States I think. We are a club not a school, we keep costs down to a bare minimum, members like it that way, the size of the belt really doesn't matter tbh.

TBH = to be honest.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys win! I'm sorry.... I sould have acted better.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> I think my student would  poke fun at me If I showed up wearing something like that.



So give him the traditional response and give him 100 pushups and horse stance for 30 minutes. Or go change. I DON'T CARE ... and really, neither should you.

So ... are you gonna answer my questions there?


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Your right... I should be able to wear anything I would like. I'm still a good instructor.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

So here is my new dobok!


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm leaving the kindergarten area for a while.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Okay, I'm leaving the kindergarten area for a while.


 Come on, you know its funny.....


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

come back.....

hello.....

please.....


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> You guys win! I'm sorry.... I sould have acted better.




Beaten down by the gripe.....tsk tsk tsk....

So it's official, we can't be astonished about the odd wear, we can't vent when wronged...

And following this exchange of 'my position is better than yours' for as long as I have, I am reminded that not only I am spending too much time on the Computer.

frankly folks, being all that righteous is no better than poking fun at what this gentleman is wearing. 

(and just consider, if your Instructor showed up in a clown suit, would you REALLY be all that respectful in that class - not regarding the fat that he/she could probably kick your butt to the moon)

So, I am out for the day, I don't do well with this 'my rude is better than yours'


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Some one please tell me why my rep power is "0". I don't get it. I like you guy's!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

As a (non-Korean MA note) my first Sifu dresses appropriately (at least appropriate based on what a Westerns view is of what a stereotypical CMA teacher should look like) and he requires all his students to wear black pants and a school t-shirt (which he makes and sells) and he has great certificate ceremoniesbut he is teaching crap and ripping of the westerner. On the other side is my Taiji Sifu who teaches in street clothes and was a long time student of Tung Ying Chieh and my Sanda Sifu who taught in whatever he happened to be wearing at the time. However neither dress in silk PJs to teach like my first Sifu does these days and they dont have any certificates, testing nor belts either


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

granfire said:


> Beaten down by the gripe.....tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> So it's official, we can't be astonished about the odd wear, we can't vent when wronged...
> 
> ...


 
If the guy is a bad teacher and/or selling belts it does not matter if he shows up in a clown costume or a dobok. On the other hand if he is good it does not matter either, and running someone down for his choice, good or bad on the clothes he/she wore is just poking fun. Now if you say, as one previous poster did, that he is selling belts then that, at least to me, would be more the point and what he is wearing makes no difference. The biggest TKD schools near me are all from the same source and DAMN they look official but they sure as hell are selling belts. 

A well dressed or poorly dressed charlatan is still a charlatan. and what the guy is wearing, although I do think it is silly, is FAR from a clown outfit.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

What is a charlatan? And I can't beleave that what I have chosen to use as my new dobok, YOU of all people would refer to it as a clown suit! YOu should be ashamed of your self mister!


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

from where I stand this guy is far from a smart dresser.

So what? So we need to harp on how wrong it is to be amused by his attire?

And further more, judging from the bows you can't really honestly proclaim he is a good teacher either. It's neither here nor there and considering 'the tradition' it's odd and raises questions. (personally I am more appalled at the belt length of the kids....no way they are not getting in the way, and i am venturing a guess that my belts are not that long...)

The assumption that the instructor in question has 'sold out' is over the top, but with the experience I have, from several walks of life, I would not surprised if he had forged his on brand of MA there in his little corner of the woods and in turn _could_ produce a group of students who dismiss instructors not putting on a costume for awards.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> What is a charlatan? And I can't beleave that what I have chosen to use as my new dobok, YOU of all people would refer to it as a clown suit! YOu should be ashamed of your self mister!


 
Charlatan



shesulsa said:


> Okay, I'm leaving the kindergarten area for a while.


 
shesula, wait up, I'm with you.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

I am affended and sicken, now I will spend my time perparing for class> Tonight we are learning to make animals out of ballons! Good Day Sir!


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> What is a charlatan? And I can't beleave that what I have chosen to use as my new dobok, YOU of all people would refer to it as a clown suit! YOu should be ashamed of your self mister!




And you are a sexist pig, calling me mister!!:lfao::lfao:


No wait, I need to put this in: :wah:  :waah:


roflmao


(not my fault that you pull up a picture of yourself while I am typing, now is it?!)

^_^


Can we discuss the merits of balloon animals and balloon swords over a cold one?


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD said:


> Some one please tell me why my rep power is "0". I don't get it. I like you guy's!




Dunno, somebody hates you, I have the same problem.


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

granfire said:


> Dunno, somebody hates you, I have the same problem.


 

Who could hate a face like this!


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

That really makes me MAD!


----------



## cmassman (Oct 28, 2009)

I found the post over the last 2 - 3 pages pretty funny, and NPTKD has a good sense of humor.


----------



## MSUTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey NPTKD I just turned your rep green! lol


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

cmassman said:


> I found the post over the last 2 - 3 pages pretty funny, and NPTKD has a good sense of humor.


 
Thank you I love you man!

 (last nights  brown belt class)


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

MSUTKD said:


> Hey NPTKD I just turned your rep green! lol


How the Hell!!!!


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

New student uniform:


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Our new dojang:


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Charyot!


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

tournament pictures:


----------



## cmassman (Oct 28, 2009)

last belt test


----------



## NPTKD (Oct 28, 2009)

Weapons Class:


----------



## dortiz (Oct 28, 2009)

My day is officially MADE!  : )


----------



## cmassman (Oct 28, 2009)

NPTKD going to Nationals


----------



## cmassman (Oct 28, 2009)

Mrs. NPTKD


----------



## Miles (Oct 28, 2009)

As Fr. Mulcahy on MASH would say, "jocularity, jocularity."


----------



## sadantkd (Oct 28, 2009)

Not for nothing, but did any of you read the informatio attached to the pictures?  He teaches courtacy and indomadble spirit.  He has competitions threwout the year.etc.  i know we all make mistakes typing in a forum, but I'm thinking someone who takes himself seriously would be sure to spell check anything for advertising.


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

sadantkd said:


> Not for nothing, but did any of you read the informatio attached to the pictures?  He teaches courtacy and indomadble spirit.  He has competitions threwout the year.etc.  i know we all make mistakes typing in a forum, but I'm thinking someone who takes himself seriously would be sure to spell check anything for advertising.




Considering the way he looks (minus the suit) he does not strike me as the IT type. I suspect his webmaster has flunked English 101. Of course, I could be wrong, he could be the inventor of chat speak! ^_^


----------



## granfire (Oct 28, 2009)

Miles said:


> As Fr. Mulcahy on MASH would say, "jocularity, jocularity."


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 29, 2009)

ok, WTF is this crap, who are they and WTF aare they wearing? 




granfire said:


> LOL, I dind't realize what he was wearing (I was amazed at the the length of the belts on them kids....)
> 
> But since I lost my innocence:


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> ok, WTF is this crap, who are they and WTF aare they wearing?


 
It is a master graduation ceremony with the high-ups in ATA. They even use smoke machines there.
http://www.oceansideata.com/Gallery/other/galleryother.html
I think the big golden rings means you have 1000 students, in other words you`re a $$$$ maker.

Yeah the ATA...

http://www.steelcityata.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/kid.jpg


----------



## mango.man (Oct 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> ok, WTF is this crap, who are they and WTF aare they wearing?


 
that is quite possibly THE WORST photoshop job I have ever seen.

Not that I condone what is represents, but that photo is sooooooooooo obviously fake, how could anyone possibly take it seriously?


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 29, 2009)

mango.man said:


> that is quite possibly THE WORST photoshop job I have ever seen.
> 
> Not that I condone what is represents, but that photo is sooooooooooo obviously fake, how could anyone possibly take it seriously?


 
Dude, it is real. You can find it on ATA`s home pages.

http://www.atataekwondo.com/tp40/page.asp?id=27108

It only looks fake because the cool smoke they use...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cirdan said:


> Dude, it is real. You can find it on ATA`s home pages.
> 
> http://www.atataekwondo.com/tp40/page.asp?id=27108
> 
> It only looks fake because the cool smoke they use...


 
I have to say though, looking at all that on their website they seem to be an organisation that while it's not MAs as we know them, it does seem to be offering kids something which is more than a lot of places do. They have badges if the children do well at school, home etc as well as training. They do charity work and seem to promote family life and other necessary virtues. Whether they can fight or not I don't know and they may well be getting rich from all of these activities but I'm not going to criticise without seeing them in action because frankly there's a lot worse things kids could be doing out there and while it may not be 'real' as we know it, it could well be a lot worse. I don't like child blackbelts and I don't like bumped up rank but on the whole I'd rather have a six year old blackbelt than a six year old gang member or drug addict. 
The other thing is....they haven't criticised what I do (or any any style either), they leave me and my arts alone so why should I pick on them or the chap in the OP for that matter. Whereas some of the traditional TKD people have been sharply critical of MMA as not being real fighting whereas  they think Olympic TKD style is and one gentleman believes that the Olympic style people can beat 99% of all other fighters.
 As we used to say way back.....whatever turns you on.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 29, 2009)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

This thread has degenerated into a mish-mash of off-topic silliness. In addition to this, many of you have been hotlinking some rather large images. 

This thread is closed, pending further review.

Ronald Shin
MT Supermoderator


----------

